# cream soap and stearic acid



## Padamae (Mar 5, 2012)

Making cream soap. I did a batch that was an example recipe on the soap maker software that is the only place I can find a lye calc for cream soap. The tutorials I found on line and that one all had a high percentage of erratic acid why does that seen to be a must for cream soap?


----------



## Hazel (Mar 5, 2012)

I don't know for sure but I've read stearic acid is what creates the body and fluffiness in cream soap. I had also read that stearic acid gets neutralized by lye. Maybe that's why such a large percentage is used? Hopefully, someone will correct me if I'm wrong.

Please post back on how your cream soap turns out. One of these days, I'd like to make a batch.


----------



## Padamae (Mar 6, 2012)

Thank you hazel you always help I will keep researching it as see what I can find out.


----------

